# Oval to Round Chimney Adapter



## EastportStove (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a Sear Roebuck and Co model 218 wood cook stove.  I am looking for an oval to round chimney adapter for this stove.  The oval measures 8.75 inches X 4.75 inches.  Ideally the round end would be 6 inches.  Any ideas on where to find this adapter?

Thanks,
Laszlo


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2015)

It may take a little massaging of a stock adapter
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/49...Pipe/Stove-Pipe-Black-Oval-to-Round-Boot.html
http://www.truevalue.com/thumbnail/...toves/Stove-Pipe-Fittings/pc/7/c/103/2970.uts


----------

